# Sedona



## VisExp (May 11, 2008)

Dressed in bloodwood with brass inlays.  My first try at a lacquer finish.

Your comments and critiques are appreciated.


----------



## broitblat (May 11, 2008)

All I can say is... spectacular!  It looks like a beautiful idea that was executed with precision and style.

  -Barry


----------



## kirkfranks (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely excellent.  Just excellent.
I saw the picture on the recently posted and was waiting for you to post so I could leave a comment.

I cannot tell much about the lacquer finish from the pictures...so it must be clear at least.

Oh and great job getting things to line up with the cap posted on both ends.  I know how hard that is to do.

Can you tell me how thick is the brass sheet you used?

Thanks for showing.


----------



## stevers (May 11, 2008)

B-e-a-u-tiful. Nice job. Lovely inlay work, great finish, just a great job.


----------



## alphageek (May 11, 2008)

Wow!  Thats one of the most beautiful pens I've seen in a long time.  Front page material for sure!

I can't imagine you getting much critique on this one.


----------



## Buzz (May 11, 2008)

Great colour combination and beautifully executed.  Very, very nice.


----------



## JayDevin (May 11, 2008)

superb!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 11, 2008)

Keith, I'm not to sure, need to see it real close up, I'll PM my address and then I'll be able to critique it proper.[}]


----------



## gerryr (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Keith.  The inlays look perfect.  What kind of lacquer did you use?


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 11, 2008)

I dont comment on a lot of pens, but this one made me say,"WOW". Cant see a flaw or anything to do different. You can give yourself tennis elbow patting yourself on the back.


----------



## Jim15 (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pen and workmanship.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 11, 2008)

This is amazing ! I have no idea what is involved in making a pen like this , but would like to learn about it . It's just fantastic , what you guys can do with your equipment and knowledge . Thanks for sharing this one Keith !


----------



## igran7 (May 12, 2008)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!!  I'm speechless.  WOW!!


----------



## rlharding (May 12, 2008)

Magnificent!


----------



## Ligget (May 12, 2008)

[:0][]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 12, 2008)

Fantastic!  I hope you bring it to the meeting.  I'd like to get an up close look.


----------



## brokenbit (May 12, 2008)

Keith supper job, dose the cap line up on all 6 sides. The pen looks like something Eagle made a few years ago. I think he called it Simwave


----------



## VisExp (May 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the kind comments everyone 



> _Originally posted by kirkfranks_
> 
> Can you tell me how thick is the brass sheet you used?



Kirk, I used 29 gauge brass which is .012" thick.



> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Keith, I'm not to sure, need to see it real close up, I'll PM my address and then I'll be able to critique it proper.[}]



Roy, want to trade for some snake skin or Florentine blanks 



> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> What kind of lacquer did you use?



Gerry, I used Cabot brushing lacquer, super clear gloss.



> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> 
> Fantastic!  I hope you bring it to the meeting.  I'd like to get an up close look.



Charles, I will show it to you this evening.



> _Originally posted by brokenbit_
> 
> Keith supper job, dose the cap line up on all 6 sides. The pen looks like something Eagle made a few years ago. I think he called it Simwave



Brokenbit, the blank is just a four sided blank.  You are correct regarding the similarity to some of Eagles designs.  We've exchanged e-mails and it is similar to his Sine Wave pen.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=1066&cid=1143&page=2# 
(1st column, second row)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/top...OPIC_ID=18824&SearchTerms=blood,wood,aluminum

In my opinion both of his pens are more complex and introduce an element of art to the technical that I am still striving for.  I get a lot of inspiration from Eagles work.


----------



## Roy_Quast (May 12, 2008)

Keith....VERY impressive. How thick was your blank of bloodwood before you started to cut it up to inlay the brass? Also, what size scroll saw blade did you use to cut the blank? 
Roy


----------



## VisExp (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roy_Quast_
> 
> Keith....VERY impressive. How thick was your blank of bloodwood before you started to cut it up to inlay the brass? Also, what size scroll saw blade did you use to cut the blank?
> Roy



Roy, the blank was a standard 3/4" by 3/4".  I use a # 2 scrollsaw blade which is 0.010" thick, the same thickness as the 30 gauge brass sheet.
I buy my blades from Mike's Workshop and used the FD-P No. 2/0

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm


----------



## mb757 (May 13, 2008)

Keith, very nice work on this. Do you use super glue or epoxy for the glue up.


----------



## CSue (May 13, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2008)

Awesome pen!


----------



## bitshird (May 13, 2008)

What a nice pen, very well done form what I can see, Eagle sure has inspired some creative undertakings, I wish I could figure out how you folks do it.


----------



## BrentK (May 13, 2008)

Man that is just awesome. Hopefully one day I will try and tackle a project like that. Thanks for sharing. Beautifully done.


----------



## skiprat (May 13, 2008)

I wish I was allowed to swear


----------



## VisExp (May 14, 2008)

I realised I gave Roy the wrong information and could not edit my reply as more than 24 hours had passed.  I got confused between this blank and the blank I am currently working on [:I][:I]



> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

